# Does anyone else skip class because they are late??



## exo16 (Jun 15, 2015)

Whenever I am a little late to class I cant bring myself to go because I'm scared of being the center of attention. Then I end up beating myself up about it later. I am taking summer classes and they only six weeks long but i already missed two classes because of my anxiety. This isn't the only time its happened so i feel terrible that i keep repeating it. When i try to explain what I feel to the people around me they don't really get. They tell me to just suck it up and walk into class. I honestly wish it was that easy for me. Does anyone have this experience?? Thank you and take care!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Same here, i skip class because i'm late and all other sorts of reasons. Try to attend though, it's not fun coming in late and people staring at you, but it's even worse to try to run from your problems by not attending and get worse grades. 

Maybe make sure you always have a alarm clock which is turned on a lot earlier then what you usually wake up, so you don't get embarrassed that you are late.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

I have. Even if it's only 5 minutes, I'm afraid to walk in a room being late. Everyone has to turn their head, watch you sit down. It creeps me out. Plus, I feel like I'm interrupting everyone. 
Not to mention finding a seat is a pain in the butt! Especially when all that is left is the middle aisle and you have to walk/squeeze behind everyone sitting already to get there. Too much awkwardness and stress so I skip. 
I'm probably over-analyzing the situation, though. :lol


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm never late. Ergo I never skip. I make sure to arrive early to avoid something like this. If I happen to sleep in for whatever reason and It's late enough that going to class would be pointless then I'd skip, but otherwise no.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

On the rare occasions that I was late to university, I would always skip class. I couldn't take the chance of the professor making a snarky comment about my tardiness in front of the class. I also can't get up from my seat to use the bathroom because everyone gives you that quick, momentary glance, and then my anxiety flares.


----------



## GothicTwilight (Oct 29, 2013)

OMG, I used to do it a lot in 9th and 10th grade (mostly 10th)! I was always late a lot to my class every morning. I skipped it a lot because sometimes when I entered the classroom, it felt like everyone was staring at me like if I just murdered 10 people or something :lol Also I skipped because sometimes, I was made fun of for being late, so then I got upset and began skipping. In 9th grade, I had an english teacher who literally humiliated me in front of the class whenever I was late, even one time he called my mom why I was always late (he talked to her loudly on the phone in front of the entire class for them to hear). Sometimes, when I actually arrived early, he just purposely locked the door so I couldn't get in until the bell rang, which he did to make me late. That son of a **** :lol

But yeah, unfortunately. skipping class also brings grades down (happened to me). So I recommend not to do it that much. A method you can use is probably go inside when you're late, and sit down immediately and talk to someone sitting next to you like everything is fine


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I'm taking summer classes but the campus I'm at..is like a ghost town..no one is really there...


in my morning. Class there's. Only 5 people. Including me..so its a dream.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I was very often late because I dreaded going to school. I was even let in once only after the teacher had a discussion with me in front of the class, asking me to promise I won't be late anymore.

In college it was a lot easier. If I was late, I just used the back door and sat in the last row. I was using that door anyway to avoid having to wait near the front door, surrounded by loads of people.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I used to be so bad with this but I later thought that if I'm going to invest a lot of money in my education, I might as well accept the five-minute embarrassment, move on, and learn useful things in class.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my god, I'm taking a summer class too and I skipped lecture yesterday and today both. Today I showed up for the lab practical, which I knew about 10% of the answers to. My life has gone to **** and I feel guilty because my parents are paying money for this and I can't measure up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpaceOfMind (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm lucky that not many people attend lectures, and it's so commonplace for people to arrive late that I've never felt apprehensive about walking in late. I can imagine though if the room was full, I probably couldn't bring myself to go in.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I guess I really want to skip class when I'm late, but not if I'm just a minute or two late. It would depend on the class tho. I'll probably peek through the window to see what they're doing first before I rush in. 

I don't have any super large lecture classes next year so that kinda sucks :c They don't take attendance and no one cares if you're late.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

exo16 said:


> Whenever I am a little late to class I cant bring myself to go because I'm scared of being the center of attention. Then I end up beating myself up about it later. I am taking summer classes and they only six weeks long but i already missed two classes because of my anxiety. This isn't the only time its happened so i feel terrible that i keep repeating it. When i try to explain what I feel to the people around me they don't really get. They tell me to just suck it up and walk into class. I honestly wish it was that easy for me. Does anyone have this experience?? Thank you and take care!


I was 2 days late for an art class because I could not find the classroom on the campus, and I was way too shy to ask anyone where my class was so I kept looking for it on my own for 2 days. When I finally found it, I was already behind and the teacher called me out in front of everyone in the class because I was missing one of my supplies I needed. I didn't say anything because I was too scared, and then when the teacher went to talk to someone, I left and dropped that class all together.


----------



## Alexander0 (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to do this all the time, frustrated me so much back in 10th grade..


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I used to do that all the time. I'd get so paranoid about any sort of attention when you open the door and show up late. The last time I recall someone made fun of how I looked and I never forgot that.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Hehe, never been late. Always show up at least 30 minutes early. Schedule classes an hour or more apart if possible, otherwise sprint. Get homework done and stuff during breaks. Works out well 'cause when I get home I'm always too lazy to do anything productive.



lonerroom said:


> I was 2 days late for an art class because I could not find the classroom on the campus, and I was way too shy to ask anyone where my class was so I kept looking for it on my own for 2 days. When I finally found it, I was already behind and the teacher called me out in front of everyone in the class because I was missing one of my supplies I needed. I didn't say anything because I was too scared, and then when the teacher went to talk to someone, I left and dropped that class all together.


This is one of my fears and why I always stake out not only class locations but the fastest routes between them in the days before classes start. I even time myself with a stopwatch and stuff.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh my God I HAAAATEEE being late so damn much. I refuse to walk into anywhere if I am late. Just refuse. I don't want all those judgmental eyes put upon me.


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

I used to do this all the time. I arrived two minutes late for one once (I'd massively overslept thanks to jet lag) and so sat in the corridor crying for an hour.
Generally though, the anxiety about not turning up at all was enough to get me out of bed and arrive ridiculously early!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

fotschi said:


> Hehe, never been late. Always show up at least 30 minutes early. Schedule classes an hour or more apart if possible, otherwise sprint. Get homework done and stuff during breaks. Works out well 'cause when I get home I'm always too lazy to do anything productive.
> 
> This is one of my fears and why I always stake out not only class locations but the fastest routes between them in the days before classes start. I even time myself with a stopwatch and stuff.


Yes now I am careful and have not been late since, that happened when I was 17


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

early morning ones r the worst because u don't have time to make it in time.. haha..

Usually if the class was late in the day, i made sure that i was there well on time..


----------



## Charlize184 (Jul 17, 2012)

I used to do this when I was high school. Sometimes if I ended up being late, I would just say **** it and hang out in the bathroom or something until class ended. Other times, I wanted to avoid the class so badly that I would just make myself late on purpose...and then convince myself that I was already late so what's the point. You have to be smart about it though. I know it's ****ing hard because it sucks walking in late and having everyone look at you..but I think I'd rather just bite my tongue and do it if it means possibly failing the class.I did get detention many a-times though, lol, not gonna lie.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Back when I was in high school, I didn't really care about being tardy to class, it meant I didn't have to wait as long for the next class to start. In college I would always skip if I was going to be late 10-15, especially during the winter when there's snow everywhere xD


----------



## Keyleee (Jul 11, 2015)

Yep, I could have 10 minutes to get to class but even then, knowing that everyone in the lecture hall will see me walk in fills me with dread, the attention I get for that 5 seconds makes me freeze up. Most people tell me 'Hey you're only going to be a few minutes late, it's no big deal' but it freaks me out. 

Last year I used to turn up to class 20 minutes early just so I was one of the first people there, sometimes the door wouldn't even be open because it was 8am and they didn't open the doors for most rooms until 8:15. I've gotten a little bit better with the smaller class sizes but I still struggle with lecture halls, especially when the class is compulsory and 400 people are taking it.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I experience this at times as well. Sometimes when I get to the door, I hesitate and can't go in for a minute but then I think, "***** you did not drag yourself out of bed to walk here to not go inside when YOU KNEW you were gonna be late" so then I go in and sit down and listen. I know it can't be that easy for everyone but I do get the anxiety related to being late. It happened to me a lot in high school because I was always late to homeroom but eventually I got used to it and accepted the fact that when I'm late, it will always be the same reaction and at the end of the day, I don't care and neither does anyone else.


----------



## Manatine (Jul 19, 2015)

I hate this so much.

I was 8 minutes late for a class last week. Gathered up the courage to walk inside because I had a paper due that day and I'll be damned if I lost marks just because of my anxiety. Entered from the back and saw that the papers were being stacked at the front of the room. Panicked internally because it meant I had to walk all the way to the front and back while the prof was lecturing. Sat down and played and replayed me walking up there like a normal person before I decided to just submit it during the break while no one was paying attention. While I was congratulating myself for coming up with this brilliant plan the the TA came, collected the papers and left. No way was I going to stop him, so I did the rational thing and went out of my way to submit it via a dropbox the next day. Received a 10% penalty.

I'm still beating myself up over it.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I did it until this year. When I was late that last time, I only realized I was late when I entered the building. I saw other teachers and students, and I felt that if I leave the building, just right after entering, it'd be weirder. So I got over it.


----------

